

boxbox - A Framework For Making Games With The box2D Physics Engine - Hirvesh
http://incompl.github.com/boxbox/

======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

boxbox is a framework for making games with the box2d physics engine.
Technically, it’s not the same C++ box2D library that’s being used, but rather
box2dweb, which is a JavaScript port of box2dflash, which itself is a port of
box2D for C++.

While the original box2D C++ physics engine has a difficult API to learn if
you’re not proficient with C++, boxbox provides a simple API in JavaScript for
you to make full use of the physics engine. There are difference between box2D
and boxbox.

While in box2D we work with fixtures, bodies and shapes, in boxbox, we work
solely with entities. We can also attach event to those entities rather than
the whole world, use common configurations among those entities and use built-
in canvas rendering with image support.

------
tensaix2j
The demo doesn't seem to be working correctly.

~~~
Hirvesh
Chrome 22 here - totally working! Might be your end. Anybody else having
problems with the demos?

